# Radon TEAM 7 2011, Radon Midseason 2011 oder TEAM 7 2012



## powerschwabe (21. Oktober 2012)

Welche der 3 Bike wÃ¼rdet ihr mir empfehlen?

*- Radon TEAM 7 2011 (gebraucht sehr guter Zustand / 600â¬)*
Rahmen     ZR Team Series Alu 7005 2-fach konifiziert 
    Gabel     Rock Shox Reba RL Poploc 
    Federweg     100 mm 
    Laufradsatz     Shimano XT Disc 756/DT/Alex EN24 
Bremsen     Formula RX 180/160 mm 
    Kurbel     Shimano SLX FC-M660 10-Speed 
    Tretlager/Innenlager     Shimano SLX Hollowtech II 
    Schalthebel     Shimano SLX SL-M660 10-Speed Rapidfire 
    Schaltwerk     Shimano XT RD-M773 10-Speed Shadow 
    Umwerfer     Shimano XT FD-M770 10-Speed 
    Kassette     Shimano HG81 10-Speed 11-36 
    Kette     Shimano HG74 10-Speed 
Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25" 
    Vorbau     Easton EA 30 
    Lenker     Easton Monkey Bar 
    SattelstÃ¼tze     SCAPE 
    Steuersatz     FSA No. 10 semi-integriert 
Griffe     Radon Schraubgriffe 
Sattel     Radon light 
    Pedale     Aluminium BÃ¤rentatze 
    Gewicht Komplettrad     ab 11,6 kg 
    Farbe     weiÃ 

- *Radon TEAM Midseason 2011 (gebraucht sehr guter Zustand / 600â¬)*
Rahmen      ZR Team Series Alu 7005 2-fach konifiziert
Gabel             Rock Shox Reba SL Poploc
Federweg     100 mm
Bremsen     Formula RX
Kurbel             Shimano SLX 10-speed 42-32-24, 175mm
Schalthebel     Shimano SLX 10-speed Rapidfire
Schaltwerk     Shimano XT 10-speed Shadow
Umwerfer     Shimano XT 10-speed
Kassette     Shimano HG81 10-speed 11-34
Kette             Shimano HG74 10-speed
Naben             Shimano FH-M756/HB-M756
Speichen     Mach 18/0 Stainless 2.0
Felge        Alex EN24 schwarz
Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25"
Vorbau      Race Face Ride
Lenker      Race Face Ride Riser
SattelstÃ¼tze     Race Face Ride
Steuersatz     FSA No. 10 semi-integrated
Griffe      Radon Schraubgriffe
Sattel      Scape light
Pedale      Alu
Gewicht         ab 11,0 kg
Farbe       schwarz 

*- Radon TEAM 7 2012 / NEU / 800â¬
*ZR Team Series Alu 7005 2-fach konifiziert
Gabel     Rock Shox SID RL PopLoc
Federweg     100mm
Bremsen     Formula RX, 180/160 mm
Kurbel     Shimano XT FC-M780, 10-speed
Tretlager/Innenlager     Shimano Hollowtech
Schalthebel     Shimano SLX SL-M660 10-Speed
Schaltwerk     Shimano XT RD-M780, 10-speed
Umwerfer     Shimano SLX FD-M660, 10-speed, Topswing 34,9mm
Kassette     Shimano HG62, 10-speed 11-36
Kette     Shimano HG54 10-Speed
Naben     HB-M756/FH-M756
Speichen     DT Industry black
Felgen     ALEX EN24
Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic Performance Draht 2,25"
Vorbau     Race Face Ride
Lenker     Race Face Ride Riser
SattelstÃ¼tze     Race Face Evolve, 31,6*350mm
Steuersatz     FSA No. 10 semi-integriert
Griffe     Radon Schraubgriffe by Velo
Sattel     Radon by Velo
Pedale     Aluminium BÃ¤rentatze


----------



## Max_V (22. Oktober 2012)

In dem Fall kannst du bei allen dreien keinen Fehler machen wenn der Zustand mit sehr gut von dir betitelt wird. Technisch sind alle auf dem ähnlichen Level...kannst warscheinlich von der Optik her entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powerschwabe (22. Oktober 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> In dem Fall kannst du bei allen dreien keinen Fehler machen wenn der Zustand mit sehr gut von dir betitelt wird. Technisch sind alle auf dem ähnlichen Level...kannst warscheinlich von der Optik her entscheiden.



Welches ist denn am besten Ausgestattet ohne auf den Preis zu achten?


----------



## Max_V (22. Oktober 2012)

Keines. Die 2011 Modelle sind bis auf Anbauteile gleich und diese sind wenn du hier schon diese Fragen stellen muÃt (nicht bÃ¶se gemeint..) vernachlÃ¤ssigbar. Sie sind in dieser Preiskategorie technisch alle relativ gleich. Von dem her ist es also hier eine Optische Entscheidung oder ein Markenwunsch.

Das 2012 ist mit der mit der Sid RL etwas besser ausgestattet als die Bikes mit der Reba RL, haben dafÃ¼r aber "nur" einen SLX Umwerfer und ein DEORE Verschleisset(Kette/Kasette) ob sich da 200â¬ mehr auszahlen??? DafÃ¼r wÃ¤re das 2012 halt NEU, mit voller Garantie usw. ausser du bekommst zu den gebrauchten Bikes die nÃ¶tigen Papiere....


----------

